# When plants need Fertalization ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

If anybody can tell me when is a good idea to fertalize the plants, how huch and how often ? And which fertalizer to use and when (liquid or tablets) ?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It depends on your lighting. If you have high light, then you will have a need to fertilize your plants.

There are various fertilizing regimens that have been developed. EI is one of them, while PPS-Pro is another. I have written an article regarding setting a medium-high light planted tank and fertilization (it is stickied in this subforum).

As for which fertilizer to use, it depends. If you have heavy root feeders, then it is more ideal to use tabs, whereas if your plants are column feeders, then liquid fertilizers will be preferable.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

This is such a HUGE question you just asked , i dont think you realize how big it is lol.

I could probably go on for about 10 pages regarding this topic but because we are in the starter section we will start simple.

Plants need 3 things.

Light - Depending what plants you grow, you need to figure out if they are low, med or high light plants, and you need the suitable watts of light to accomdate that

Carbon(co2) - plants are made up mostly of carbon so we need to provide them with carbon. Usually co2 is the best way to provide carbon but this needs usually a pressurized expensive co2 system. the other way is supplementing the carbon with a synthetic carbon and usually we use flourish excel

NPK + Trace fertz - The only time we really need to Add fertz is if the plants are running out of ferts that are naturally occuring in just regular tap water and fish poop , etc.

You need to do your research regarding light, co2 and fertz and read as much as you can about all of those things.

Here are 3 great articles i suggest for new people to the hobby.

This article talks about fertilizers and a specific method called EI (Estimated index)
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/

Here is a article regarding co2
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/

Here is a article regarding light
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/basic-guide-lighting-13/

the articles are a bit outdate and i should update them with more current information but they are great for starters.

I have been in this hobby for a long time and always learning, and never perfect but reading has been my friend.


----------

